# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: baby's en kinderen eten ongezond

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: baby's en kinderen eten ongezond 
*
Dat velen van ons ongezond eten verbaasd wellicht niemand. Dat is wellicht anders wanneer het om onze baby's en kinderen gaat. Maar ook deze krijgen meestal geen gezonde voeding geserveerd. Dat blijkt uit de resultaten van recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken die onder leiding van professor Yves Vandenplas aan de Universiteit van Brussel werden uitgevoerd. Een ongezond eet- en leefpatroon heeft uiteraard ook ernstige gevolgen voor de latere gezondheid van onze kleintjes. Volgens professor Vandenplas en zijn onderzoekers loeren overgewicht, diabetes maar ook en hart- en vaatziekten om het hoekje vanaf het ogenblik dat onze kinderen amper kunnen stappen. Wat is gezonde voeding voor onze baby's en kinderen en mogen ze mee eten met wat de pot schaft?

We eten allemaal té veel, té vet en dus té calorierijk. Dat geldt nu ook voor onze baby's, peuters en kinderen, en dat is toch wel nieuw én verrassend. Peuters en kinderen eten ook té zout, en krijgen te veel eiwitten, en verzadigde vetzuren. Dat blijkt alvast uit een grondig onderzoek naar de eetgewoonten van baby's en kinderen aan het Universitair Ziekenhuis van Brussel werd uitgevoerd. Daaruit blijkt verder dat ruim één derde van onze kinderen teveel proteïnerijk voedsel eten en dat vooral via vlees en koemelk. Dat verhoogt hun risico op overgewicht, diabetis en hart- en vaatziekten. Als ouders kunnen we deze problemen nochtans gemakkelijk voorkomen door in de eerste plaats meer verse groenten en fruit en minder vlees en zout op het dagelijkse menu van onze kinderen te plaatsen. 

*Vervang koemelk door groeimelk*
Volgens professort Yvan van Vandenplas die dit onderzoek leidde, stopt men best met het geven van koemelk aan onze kinderen. Dat bevat immers teveel eiwitten en té weinig vitamines. Voor een evenwichtige voeding geef je jouw kind veel beter groeimelk, zéker tot de leeftijd van drie jaar. Kies dan wel voor groeimelk zonder suiker of vanille, die doen immers veel meer kwaad dan goed.

*Na eerste verjaardag loopt het fout* 
Tot hun eerste verjaardag krijgen onze baby's meestal gezonde voeding. Pas daarna gaat het in vele gevallen de verkeerde, lees ongezonde, richting uit. Tijdens hun eerste levensjaar kan er moeilijk iets verkeerd gaan. 

Dan wordt immers uitsluitend borst- en/of flesjesvoeding en groenten- en fruitpapjes gegeven. De resultaten van het recente onderzoek leren verder dat bijna alle kinderen tussen één en drie jaar teveel proteïnes, zout, slechte vetten en te calorierijk voedsel krijgen. 

*Te weinig vezels en groenten*
Vanaf die leeftijd krijgen peuters een vezelarme voeding met te weinig groenten, ijzer en vitamine D. En het is uitgerekend tijdens deze eerste levensjaren dat de basis wordt gelegd voor een gezond leven. Al deze tekorten hebben echter al vlug een weerslag op de gezondheid .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Flogiston

Een blog mét vermelding van de naam van de onderzoeker en het instituut - complimenten!

----------


## sietske763

mijn kinderen hebben door omstandigheden veel langer Olvarit gegeten (potjes peutervoeding) wel in een grote hoeveelheid, bv 2 potjes...zodat het wel een normale dosering was.......heb me daar zolang schulig over gevoeld.....nou blijkt dus dat het niet zo verkeerd is geweest.....daarom zijn ze natuurlijk zo gezond!

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter MOEST van de kinderarts op 4 maanden al op dubbele A melk... ze had niet genoeg aan opvolgmelk want daar zaten voor haar niet genoeg voedingstoffen in, wel aangevuld met de nodige vitamines.. En olvarit potjes heeft ze ook heel lang gegeten, wel de grote want met de kleintjes had ze ook niet genoeg... 
Nu willen alle ouders extreem gezond koken, zonder vetten enzo maar een kind heeft die vetten die wij niet meer nodig hebben echt nodig om te groeien en zich te ontwikkelen en daar houden de ouders geen rekening mee en dat vind ik maar pas erg... 
Ik zag laatst bij de buren hier, 2 kleine kinderen (3 en 1,5) en ze waren aan het eten... wat sla en tomaten en daarbij 1 kleine aardappel en 5 kleine stukjes vlees... maar het vlees moesten ze niet opeten maar de sla en tomaten wel, dat snapte ik nu echt niet se... Die kinderen hebben aardappelen, vlees en groenten nodig, gestoofde groenten en geen rauwkost waar niks in zit van voedingstoffen, ja dat mag er wel bij als supplement als ze dit lusten (mijn dochter was er verzot op) en nu eet ze nog graag rauwe groenten erbij als extra bij haar andere groenten. 
Ik moet zeggen toen ze klein waren aten ze meer vlees dan nu, op restaurant 4 en 5 jaar dan bestelden we 4 steaks en geen kindersteaks he maar grote volwassen porties en die aten dit volledig op en nee ze hebben geen overgewicht nu op volwassen leeftijd, ook niet op kinderleeftijd hoor... 
Ik denk dat ze op een leeftijd van een jaar of 10 op restaurant zaten en een côte à l'os bestelden en de kelner bekeek ons zo "van zijn jullie gek geworden" maar schrok zich wel een bult toen hij kwam afruimen, alles opgegeten tot de laatste kruimel en de botten vroegen we dan in een zakje voor de hond.. die 2 hebben me al veel geld gekost hoor qua voeding maar ze zijn bijna nooit ziek.... 
En als wij klein waren dan aten wij ook wat de pot schafte en "gezonde voeding", ja wat was dat, hetzelfde dan nu, geen snoep, geen chips enzo maar wel gezonde boerenkost..

----------

